# Anyone Fishing for Carp in Columbus Area



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I got to get out and fish it is driving me crazy. 

Anyone having any luck?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Haven't been out all winter but I did buy a pair of new reels for the Spring


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Was out on Saturday evening for and hour to cast for pike with spoons (river) and caught 3 common carp and one that was black as night on its head, back and tail. I believe it was a common but I had never seen that color before. I am amazed at how many carp I catch in the winter on spoons, tubes and swim baits. I caught a Butterfly carp last winter on a spoon. real pretty fish. I will post a pic of the black carp later. Working off of my smartphone not sure how to upload from this device.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

A couple of spoon fed carp


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Thats a common carp. Cool colors on him.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done allbraid. Did you get a picture of the butterfly carp? A few of us carpers have caught the same butterfly carp 3 times in the same stretch of river last year. I'm wondering if it could be the same one. I'm sure it's a long shot but it could happen.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

This is what I think is a Butterfly carp, what do you guys think? Caught Jan of 2013


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like it to me. That's a really rare catch for sure. Fantail, on a lure in the mouth... AND very cold water temperatures.

A fantail alone is rare enough on its own. Well done


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's one I caught in the Fall. Might even be considered a fantail koi.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow! what a neat fish. Thanks for sharing. The pic of my butterfly does not do it justice, the colors on that fish were really stunning, bright orange fins and the bottom half of the back tail was also bright orange. First one I had ever seen.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

allbraid said:


> A couple of spoon fed carp


Those things fight in the winter like they do in the summer?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Like hooking a truck! Pure power.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

allbraid said:


> Like hooking a truck! Pure power.


Well then I may have to go out to the creek and try to hook a few!


----------

